# Cast Iron Forge Stand



## jessf (Feb 18, 2018)

Just get yourself some old Singer legs, some black pipe, threaded rod, nuts, and washers.




can also store your deer antler below.




heavy, sturdy and fire resistant.


----------



## Dave Martell (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm gonna say it....*GENIOUS!* :doublethumbsup:


----------



## jessf (Feb 18, 2018)

I looked at using a grinder stand but then this was cheaper and cooler looking. will be a nice addition to the shop.


----------

